# Large white patch on platy



## chrisgrimble (Jun 10, 2012)

I've noticed at the weekend my platy has a very large white patch just behind his head. After reading around I was thinking he may of rubbed against something but thought I'd post and see what other people thought. All my adult plates have always been quite shy hiding behind my drift wood but come out for feeding and he doesn't appear to be acting any differently from how he normally acts. I did have to treat the tank for Ick a month or two ago after adding some new fish but this looks very different.


Originally Posted by :
1. Size of tank? 60l

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? Around 40ppm (my tap water is very high)
d. pH, KH and GH? 8.0
e. Test kit? Api freshwater master

3. Temperature? 25 c

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 6 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

3 plates + a number of small babies
6 neon tetras
1 panda cory
All added between april and june

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? 4 fake plants
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? A rock, some drift wood and a teracotta pot.

9. a. Filtration? Marina s15 hob filter and a small filter which I was hoping to keep cycled for a quarantine tank
b. Heater? Yes sorry don't know much about this

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? Between 6-11 in the evening
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? No

11. a. Water change schedule? Once a week
b. Volume of water changed? 10 litres
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap water
d. Water conditioner used? Seachem prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Once a week

12. Foods? Nutria fin max flakes and sinking tablets
How often are they fed?once a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Large white patch. Otherwise acting quite normally always has been shy.
b. Appearance of poop?No
c. Appearance of gills?no

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? no
b. What meds were used?

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.

Thanks for any advise


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Thank you for providing such complete information. BTW, appearance of gills and poop means what do they look like.

It's tough to tell by the pic what exactly is the problem. Is the patch fuzzy? Raised? Flat?


----------



## chrisgrimble (Jun 10, 2012)

The white patch looks flat to me not fuzzy at all. It looks like his scales have come off.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Pathology is not my strong suit, but it looks like some form of necrosis. Hopefully someone else will be by to shed some light on it.


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

Some of my platies are exhibiting the exact same symptoms. One now died. White patch at first, then the scales fall off, and a large ulcer appeared. Did you find out what yours had?


----------



## chrisgrimble (Jun 10, 2012)

The white patch appeared to clear up so I'm hoping it was just him brushing against something in the tank. I've been on holiday for the past few days so haven't been able to checkup on how he is. Sorry to hear about your platties hope they recover soon.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like something that water changes might clear up. That's always your first line of defense.


----------

